# New Guy from Michigan



## 74charger (Jan 2, 2011)

I had some older relatives that had trains when I was young. A few years ago, I was at an auction where they had a few new in box HO sets and they were going for $5!!! then last summer, I stopped at a garage sale and bought a good size box of HO stuff from an older man. 

I pulled everything out today and found that some works, and some wants to work. That says to me that it just needs a really good cleaning. Any brand of cleaning things I should go for? I'm thinking that after some air duster and steel wool I wont need that much. The tracks I got from the olderman are tarnished. 

Cant wait to see lots of pics of set ups so I can get some ideas. 

Dallas


----------



## 74charger (Jan 2, 2011)

also, if I post some pics of what I have, can people who know more than me help me identify what I have? I know I don't have the most expensive stuff. But I need to know if I can use all of the things together, should I, what a few things are and how they work. I keep playing with my trains!!! My wife and daughter are watching me like I'm a little kid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Do NOT use steel wool anywhere near your trains! Scotchbrite is good for cleaning oxide and the like, and I use alcohol for general cleaning.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

For loco motor and wheels, I find that GooGone applied with Q-tips and pipe cleaners works great to degrease, degunk. Per recommendations of Servoguy here on the forum, I've been lubricating my motors with a few strategically placed drops (small ones) of standard 5W-20 motor oil (I've been using synthetic stuff).

The biggest source of gunk buildup on train motors are wheels (for electrical contact), gears, and motor brushes and armature face (if accessible). A good cleaning of all of those often works wonders to getting a loco up and running again.

A very light wipedown with rubbing alchohol after GooGone cleaning, prior to lube. But be careful/cautious of any chemical (Goo, alchohol, etc.) on any painted surfaces. If in doubt there, simply use mild soapy water with a toothbrush.

GooGone via a mild ScotchBrite pad to shine up track surfaces. For HO, I'd strongly urge you to buy a few new bundles of rail joiners (track-to-track connectors), and toss all of the old ones ... likely bent, twisted open/loose, etc.

Good luck,

TJ


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome...post your pix, we'll figure out what you have.

As was already pointed out...

DO NOT USE STEEL WOOL ANYWHERE NEAR YOUR TRAINS

...oooo, I feel better already...

Anyway, everyone has their favorite, mine is Goo Gone or rubbing alcohol as a cleaner, followed by a drop or two of Wahl Hair Clipper Oil.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I use my gun oil on my trains. It's a very fine oil that doesn't gel or turn waxy.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I use my gun oil on my trains.


... Just make sure to never point the train towards your face or another part of your body.

Ohh ... uhh ... wait a minute ... 

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Is that how I got the hole in my head?


----------



## 74charger (Jan 2, 2011)

ha ha, I will not use steel wool, I will not use steel wool!!!! I didn't have any in the house anyway. Thanks for the reply's, I went to use the camera, and it wont focus, so everything is really blurry. I have a few engines that the wheels need some good cleaning. 

I also work for an office supply place, so I think that shredder oil will come in handy. It's made to not pick up dust and the like.


----------



## twostep1892 (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm also a new guy from Michigan!

I just bought a Lionel ready-to-run O gauge Santa Fe train set (model #6-30091) for my son and I, and we're ready to start getting into the hobby. I have always had a passing interest in model trains, but never really got into the hobby outside of reading here and there. 

We went to our local hobby train shop and bought a "figure 8" track extension and are ready to have fun! I'm glad I found this place to help us.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lots of helpful folks here, enjoy your trains.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

By all means USE SOME STEEL WOOL !
works like magic

Just use STAINLESS STEEL WOOL !




Are you going to use steel wool?:laugh:


----------



## 74charger (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm going to use some scotch pads, i need to buy either one. I'm really geeked to start something, but i'm going to wait till my daughter is older to help me. 

where at in MI are you from? 

Quick tip about steel wool, the 0000 grade does awesome for cleaning window spots.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Quite a few of us MI folks on here.....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

FWIW, Pep Boys has a ScotchBrite clone in bundles pretty cheap, a lot cheaper than the real thing, and works just as well.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

One more note....NO SANDPAPER, EITHER. What you are striving for is to remove gunk and carbon without creating any scratches (sandpaper) or leaving micro-bits of steel wool to be pulled up by the magnets or magnetic fields in your motors to destroy your motors and bearings. Think "burnish" or "polish", and go after both the rails and the metal wheels on your engines and operating cars.

Also, remember that your plastic wheels will proudly lay down a new layer of oil and dirt as soon as you re-introduce them to the track. This is not in your best interest, so GooGone and alcohol with a paper towel or Q-Tip is the next step. Then give careful thought as to where you next sit them down: if you park them in dust/dirt, you'll be trying to clean that off, next time.

Best wishes!


----------



## teamhurst (Jan 19, 2011)

hay a new guy from michigan here as well. been trying on and off for 20 years to build an n scale layout now its time to get started. hope to make some good contacts here and find some help when needed. sofar getting some good tips. and this time im starting small 
about 30"X68" to start going to us block wiring and will want to run 2 trains at a time would dcc work better or is it over kill on a small layout


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Team,

Welcome. You should pose your question(s) over on the N section so that fellow N-guys can share their tips/experience. I'm an HO and O guy, though 30x68 sounds like a reasonable N first setup to me. DCC offers great expansion possibilities, so perhaps something to consider.

TJ


----------

